# Аккордеон



## klarissa (9 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте.
   Есть маленькая хрупкая девочка с огромным желанием играть.  Очень хорошо справляется у учителя с аккордеоном Weltmeister Rubin. Дома (пока  не купили свой) играет на Weltmeister stella. Но со стеллой управляется хуже, он  тяжелее и говорит клавиши неудобны.
   Скажите, пожалуйста, есть ли аналоги  Rubin? И где вообще можно купить не новый инструмент, но в хорошем состоянии? (новый стоит нереально дорого) на авито покупать страшно- я ничего не понимаю в инструменте, а под залог показать преподавателю не дают. Кота в мешке взять страшно.  
   Помогите, пожалуйста...


----------



## voldemar-60 (9 Ноя 2016)

Преподаватель никогда не откажет вам в помощи, только попросите, он и посмотрит вместе с вами и в какой-то степени оценит


----------



## krainalelek (10 Ноя 2016)

Была такая же проблема. Ребенок маленький и щуплый. После года занятий, в ультимативной форме сказал что "на аккордеон" ходить больше не будет. И тогда совершенно случайно подвернулся вот этот инструмент: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-7028.html
Это спасло ситуацию и ребенок отзанимался на нем два года, пока не подрос для нормального по размеру 3/4.
Сейчас я планирую продать указанный инструмент. Меньше чем за 20 т.руб. не отдам.


----------



## vev (11 Ноя 2016)

*klarissa*,

Есть половинки. Та же Стелла, но меньше и легче. 
А в каком регионе живете? Если правильно вижу, то в Москве


----------



## krainalelek (12 Ноя 2016)

Взвесил свой аккордеончик - 4 кг 300 грамм

А вот характеристики Weltmeister Rubin


----------



## vev (12 Ноя 2016)

Ну Рубин -  вообще не вариант... за такие деньги он ещё должен уметь пирожки самостоятельно печь


----------

